# The Fallen Soldiers Home - July 2014 - Pic heavy!



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

*Mockingbird With Nakedeye and Cunningplan Again!*

Overtaking each other on route to here, we soon got split up (Nakedeye got stuck in traffic) while I had a nap as Cunningplan decided to continue driving to our destination or so we thought, we then went down so many roads and so many none car driving lanes, only for Nakedeye to spot us in a small junction, we met up and put our heads together where was this house? the people in the town never heard of it, I was having issues with my mobile which had a screen shot from above of some bushes we kinda needed and Nakedeye began asking locals...I used Cunningplans phone to take a snap shot before my mobile died instantly... this way I could continue looking, we soon located the headache giving place and quickly pulled up like police officers would to a drug raid.

We was astonished by the amount of damaged done by idiots who had wrecked the place, but this showed in other peoples reports, it was a tip so in true fashion Cunningplan went upstairs while myself and nakedeye put our pinnys on and began tidying up abit, saving some pictures from the front door and placing them on the table to not be wrecked and ruined, little did we know Cunningplan was upstairs decorating and fixing the bathroom up 

As we had finished and felt pleased by our photos, we was somewhat dampened by how many photos was left and forgotten aswel as notes about a married soldier/marine still in love with his ex wife, we have reason to believe the chap who did live here was maybe a photographer in his spare time, well we would like to think so.

More laughs was had as we mocked Cunningplans fascination with the young lady who apparently grew up to be a "stunner" - Cunningplans words: Also a large owl flew up into the air and swooped around the house, where was our cameras? in the car by this point... Nakedeye saw nothing apparently! 

_I heard this place is now being renovated and has caravan and dogs onsite now, so glad we did this when we did, hope somethings are saved from here aswel_


IMGP8636 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8651 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8678 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8674 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8682 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8683 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8685 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8693 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8695 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8707 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8708 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8716 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8719 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8720 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8721 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8723 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8727 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8728 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8730 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8746 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8764 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8766 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8761 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8733 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8748 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_Thanks for looking and cheers Cunningplan and Nakedeye for a very laughable explore! - Mockingbird_


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 22, 2014)

:She is a stunner (the Capri I mean )  Bloody hell, you don't half get about you lot. I love places like this with old photos and letters. Cheers.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> :She is a stunner (the Capri I mean )  Bloody hell, you don't half get about you lot. I love places like this with old photos and letters. Cheers.



Indeed we do Tumble, cheers matey always appreciated, very nice place this hope something good is being done with it an not just demo'd.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep she turned into a stunner  and what a fantastic set of photos you have taken (Glad you didn't include the topless one you found  )


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very poignant letters there.
Great pics as usual


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 22, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Indeed we do Tumble, cheers matey always appreciated, very nice place this hope something good is being done with it an not just demo'd.



Totally agree, a lot of memories here.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Yep she turned into a stunner  and what a fantastic set of photos you have taken (Glad you didn't include the topless one you found  )



I couldnt upload such a photo, you'd like it to much  cheers mate!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 22, 2014)

Those letters are very touching, what a great post!
Thanks


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I couldnt upload such a photo, you'd like it to much  cheers mate!


Great explore there mate, the old photos a brill, get that topless photo up ASAP


----------



## brickworx (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, amazing items in there...so many letters and the like. V touching re:letter refering to being apart from their child ....sad times.


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 23, 2014)

Again!!! Awesome report!!


----------



## forker67 (Jul 23, 2014)

My Mrs would kill for a nice Capri!!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 23, 2014)

I find it really sad and heart breaking when personal items such as these are left behind. Intrigue........ It's all in the mind!!

Nicely put together....... And I too hope that the contents are saved.


----------



## Tom992 (Jul 23, 2014)

Brilliant report as always MB!


----------



## skankypants (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunning work mate..


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2014)

It’s a great team that you and the usual suspects make, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

smiler said:


> It’s a great team that you and the usual suspects make, most enjoyable, Thanks



Indeed Smiler some good chaps, cheers!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 24, 2014)

*What can you say... Get a Capri and get the birds!! *


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

like it lots


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 28, 2014)

I do like the style of photos used here. Dark and dingy. I like it. Top work mate!!


----------



## RussK514 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good shoot.
Poignant in this year.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the wonderful feedback as always from you lot


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2014)

How old are these pictures please? We went about 4 weeks ago and it was in a much, much worse state than this. There were photos of the rooms when it was occupied-was the Rayburn still there when you took these? We also found diary entries where it appeared that either the mother or sister that lived there had died. It was very sad. I must say that I pass this regularly and I have never seen any signs of the site being occupied.....


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 27, 2014)

Badger said:


> How old are these pictures please? We went about 4 weeks ago and it was in a much, much worse state than this. There were photos of the rooms when it was occupied-was the Rayburn still there when you took these? We also found diary entries where it appeared that either the mother or sister that lived there had died. It was very sad. I must say that I pass this regularly and I have never seen any signs of the site being occupied.....



About 2 and half months now, place has been brought an had fencing up when I went by soon after, unsure what is going on now, youd know more than me, but they was clearing the place out.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 1, 2014)

good one!! love this little place.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 7, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> good one!! love this little place.



Thank you NK i rather loved this place after finding things like we did


----------

